# Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

Hallo Leute!Wollte ihr auch ein boilie wurfrohr selber bauen?Ich habe eine anleitung...also eigentlich selber ausgedacht...man nimmt ein altes abfluss rohr und Sägt es schräg ab!Danach nimmt man eine verschlusskappe für diees Rohr (gibts im Baumarkt) und macht dieses zu!Ich stelle morgen fotos davon rein!

MFG Sepp


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Und was ist mit der Biegung??? Ich würde das Rohr noch mal mit nem Heißluftfön warm machen, aber schön gleichmäßig damit du auch ne schöne Biegung bekommst.
Aber die Idee ist gut#6#6#6.


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*



PaperBoy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!Wollte ihr auch ein boilie wurfrohr selber bauen?Ich habe eine anleitung*...also eigentlich selber ausgedacht...*man nimmt ein altes abfluss rohr und Sägt es schräg ab!Danach nimmt man eine verschlusskappe für diees Rohr (gibts im Baumarkt) und macht dieses zu!Ich stelle morgen fotos davon rein!
> 
> MFG Sepp


 

... |muahah: ... ich weiss nicht wie oft ich diese Anleitung schon gelesen habe ...

... selber ausgedacht ... #r :q


----------



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Ja also ich hab es gerade gelassen...es funktoniert auch so sehr gut! wurfweiten bis 50 meter sind damit kein problem...man kann natürlich auch noch etwas styropor unten auf die verschlusskappe kleben so ist es einfacher die boilies dareinzufüllen und es ist nicht so laut!Achso die verschluss kappe natürlich auch festkleben!ich mache morgen bilder un zeige sie euch...aber deine rod pod anleitung ist auch richtig gut! werdsch mal schauen ob ich so nen stativ hab 

MFG Sepp


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Ich nehme jetzt ein Dreibein aus Banksticks und nem Tri Adapter. Ist viel stabiler#6.

Ja aber mit der Kurve kannst du viel gezielter werfen#6.

FF


----------



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

ok...das habe ich auch noch nich gehört...dann werde ich mir mal ein zweites bauen und mal schauen was man noch so verbessern kann...aber danke für den tipp...hatte mal nen rod pod aus nem alten wäscheständer gebaut  sah richtig heftig aus^^:q


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Was daran aber bestimmt das blöde ist ist das man den Pod nicht dem Untergrund anpassen kann.


----------



## M3ggid0 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Füll das "Rohr mit Stopfen" mit Sand, dann rundherum erhitzen und nach eiger Vorstellung biegen...funtioniert besser als ohne Sandfüllung, da sich die wärme besser verteilt, und sie ein wenig länger hält...ausserdem hast du dann mehr Zeit zum Korrigieren..und der Innendurchmesser bleibt..


----------



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

ja das stimmt,...er hat es immerhin 2 jahre mitgemacht und ging dann nach etlichen karpfen  naija er sah schon nicht grade "schön" aus^^ aber er hat sein dienst getan!SOmit wars ok! Hoffe das rod pod hält von dir  und macht so etliche kaprfen mit 

Sepp


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Jap. ich dneke ich werde mir aber bald ein richtiges höhenverstellbares Ding bauen oder mir eins kaufen mal schauen.
#6


----------



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Ja ich will mir nen schön großes holen das ich auch ja platz hab!:q weil ohne platz geht nix...ich brauch neue bissanzeiger  mein einer hatn geist aufgegeben...naija vllt holsch mir mal ne sounderbox


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Kann dir die Exori The Beast empfehlen. di sind nicht ganz so teuer wie Delkims oder so...#6


----------



## PaperBoy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie Wurfrohr selber bauen...=)*

Ok danke für den Tip!Ich werdemich mal uschauen vllt finde ich ja was schönes  und hoffe damit ein paar wundervolle karpfen nächte zu haben  :q


----------

